# HMS Vale..Norwich



## Mikeymutt (Jul 19, 2018)

This boat has been moored on the side of the river we sum near Norwich centre.reports in the paper said it was going to be scrapped after years of use by the sea cadets and it was deemed no longer viable.but a buyer from a Suffolk boatyard and decided it too move it down the coast and restore is as a community cafe.i was down near the boat and saw people working on it and got talking to them.i then though I would ask if I could take photos and I was invited back the next day.i was given a free run of the ship at my own risk.i was pleased they got the electrics working.they were a lovely bunch and there enthusiasm was brilliant.they set sail.or should I say towed by a tug from Felixstowe.it was a bit of a logisistival nightmare.two bridges had to be lifted on the river in Norwich.one had not lifted for years.as there is no industry on the river banks now,so bigger boats don't come down there anymore.the bridge was tested a week before and they set off in the middle of the night the day after I photographed it.they got too Great Yarmouth and had problems with the bridge there.so we're stuck there for days.they eventually got on there way.i was pleased to get on and see it.HMS vale was a Swedish fast missile attack craft built in 1979 and finally decommissioned in 1979.built in Norway it had a crew of eighteen.and was capable of 35 knots.







The old engine room.


----------



## krela (Jul 19, 2018)

Wow, not the kind of thing you see every day. Very nice!


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice. Would make a good motor yacht conversion.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 19, 2018)

what a beauty,glad shes being saved.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 20, 2018)

Sometimes opportunity knocks when you least expect it. But you have to grab it and grab it you didy Mikey. That's really different that one. Great set mate.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 20, 2018)

Sadly; turning the machinery space into a tarted up 'board room' rather spoils it for me. Having been down below on an operational vessel of the same class, the noise and view were quite spectacular.


----------



## smiler (Jul 20, 2018)

That's a bit different Mikey, interesting report and pics weren't bad either, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 20, 2018)

This would make a nice cafeteria. It was built in 1979 and then decommissioned the same year so that's why its still in good condition.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 21, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> It was built in 1979 and then decommissioned the same year so that's why its still in good condition.



Sorry that is a load of old bollocks! P155 was launched in 1978 and decommissioned in 1995. It was then placed in 'care and maintenance' before being disposed of to 'commercial' interests, thus it never was left to become derelict on some sand bank or tied up in some old dock - like others in her class did. She is now obviously well cared for in her present role, but other similar British war time MGB's used in similar ways have long since decayed and been scrapped.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you all.the engine room being stripped was a bit of a let down but I guess it's better than it being scrapped altogether,and the needs of the use of tge boat had to be seen first.and it did see service not decommissioned the year it was commissioned.experienced boat workers are now working on it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 21, 2018)

They have set up a fb page if anyone is interested 

https://www.facebook.com/TSLordNelsonakaHMSVale/


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 22, 2018)

U do find em! never know till u ask eh. Interesting report, I liked it regardless of when iot was decommissioned.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that close up of the anchor chain mikey. You really do have some luck in your explores...anyone else would be told "no sorry you can't photograph it due to health and safety blah blah blah" and I would simply be told to "fuck off we are calling the police". Have you made me my lucky charm yet crafted from your good vibes?


----------

